# Game 37: Bucks @ Heat (1/4 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 4, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st of a home and home with the Bucks. Cant sleep on them even with Jennings not in the lineup. They've gotten some really nice wins this season.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Going to this one. Weeeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks beat good teams and lose to crap ones. This will be tough. Bogut is a quality Center, and they do have talent. Not great offensively though - so we need to play good D and choke them out of the game.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm just happy this isn't in the Bradley. LeBron treats the Bucks on the road like they owe him money. Dude always goes off in Milwaukee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well this season he's been going off on everyone on the road. Hope he can get to playing the same at home.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Well this season he's been going off on everyone on the road. Hope he can get to playing the same at home.


Maybe somebody will tell our fans to wake up. Our bandwagon fans in Charlotte were louder than our own fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blue headband for King James tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, honestly. Dwyane basically tweeted a reference to this earlier today. Asking fans to come out and support like the 99.9% road attendance they get.

Blue headbands now? I guess we'll go through every color. Funny that we could wear red sweat bands for AIDS week, but not with the red unis...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj2z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Z

Lebron wearing a blue headband. Weird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z coming out aggressive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz

Bosh also wearing a blue elbow band


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Blue headband for King James tonight


Weird, right? And Fit Week = Blue...why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z2Wade

beautiful pass by Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a tip in by Z


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Z tip


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D is poor again to star


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake and J by Carlos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade + 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is off to a very good start tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Z looks active and confident. When he's stretching the floor and hustling - we're a much better team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW what a dime and finish!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick LBJ pass and Bosh dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Carlos2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How did I know Ersan would be the one tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Early Lebron wouldve settled for the trey there, nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has 6 rebounds already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh having trouble finishing at the moment. Ball movement is good though.

Defense has been predictably bad to start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice fastbreak passing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the House, Wade, Lebron karate punch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sweet drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love when Maximus shows that off the ball ability.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits the J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Goodness Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> How did I know Ersan would be the one tonight


He's good, and I think our biggest weakness is tall, 3-point-shooting, wings who can drive when closed out on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Juwan. Gotta make those.

26-20 Miami after 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's got that pep-step tonight.

Good to see Damp getting 1st quarter time. This is his kind of matchup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 6 after 1.

Solid start.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why are we wearing blue warmups, and Lebron's sporting a blue headband.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Some "Fit Week" initiative I believe


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After that Detroit game, Juwan's jumper has gone sideways. He's really disappointed me so far this year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was such a soft drive by Bosh. He needs to just dunk the **** out of it, Laker game style.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - Juwan would be best suited...well...in a suit....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's hoping Mike can hit that 1st 1st J tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was wide open but Bosh missed him before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skiles calls a timeout halfway through the possession. Havent seen that done too much in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice move by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh taking people to school right now while Wade gets some extra rest


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio with the floater


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Delicious from Dhalsim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh!

He's taking over with Lebron and Wade out of the game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris I'm sorry I called you soft earlier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love these new NBA commercials


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're not doing a good job of finding Mike, cmon guys...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another missed dunk this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is flowing now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, poor Mike is taking practice shots without the ball now. Find him when he's open!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is just so bad whenever he meets resistance at the hoop. So bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan sucks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're going small. Why can't we go small?

Arroyo
Wade
Miller
James
Joel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to work out with Johanna?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Johanna is hot as hell...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been pretty terrible since the 3-3 start. 2-7 and now 3 fouls, all of which were bad fouls.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller will never make a shot again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike just cant get his shot to fall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant keep them off the foul line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing so bad right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Bucks go back to the foul line. Just cant stop fouling.

That's now 18 free throws for the Bucks in the quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many stupid fouls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another foul. WTF?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just giving them free point after free point. Retarded.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

23-6 run, what the hell are they doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-47 Bucks at the half

Bucks struggle on offense yet we're bailing them out with all these fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can I ask, if they're running a lineup of:

Dooling
CDR
Maggette
Mbah a Moute
Brockman

Why the hell are we not countering with:

Wade
Miller
Jones
James
Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Coaches should only be allowed one technical before they are ejected. Bias factors too much into calls to allow a coach to browbeat the refs. Look at all the free throws they shot after Skiles complained.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks now 5-6 from 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing lethargic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice fastbreak by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sweet fastbreak layup by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron just used Wade's Euro step.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is insane in transition


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE! Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You suck Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the dunk. Nice strong drive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

sweet pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice cut Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 have 51 of our 62 points. They need some help out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why can't our home crowd always be in the Heat game like that? :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo getting killed by...Dooling...yep


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our former players just love killing us, dont they?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is painful to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we just keep Juwan on the bench? Bosh isnt in foul trouble...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we still haven't hit a 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just can't get a stop without fouling.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gtfo Skiles!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skiles with the unintentional "Alosi"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo has sucked major ass tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What kind of bull**** is this?! He's supposed to LEAVE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


FINALLY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Skiles not ejected!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Juwan, god you suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan is so ****ing useless

73-70 Miami after 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The only thing they could have given him a technical for is conduct and as that was his second he should be gone. These people make $350,000 a year and they're utterly incompetent. What a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Why is Skiles not ejected!?


Because they said it was not an unsportsmanlike technical, which doesnt make any sense at all. But I dont think he meant to do it so I guess that's why.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CDR just bailed Wade out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rule 12 A, section 5, subtopic d. A coach entering the court without permission is an unsportsmanlike technical foul.

You don't even need the rulebook, just a brain. The only technicals that don't accrue to equal an ejection are delay of game, basket interference, etc. Those types. **** you David Stern.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3/3 for Wade, nice.

Juwan needs to sit. Give me big Pitt anyday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough Juwan. Get Bosh back in. We're off until Friday.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's the second time tonight the refs have waited until the Heat player missed the layup and then called the foul. The first was when Bosh got hacked by Brockman and they called it so late Tony and Eric thought it was a looseball foul for jumping on Dampier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan has literally no stats other than being 0-2. This guy blows.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is so damn horrible around the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Supporting cast has NOT shown up tonight at all, other than Damp and Z.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, incredibly tough shot made by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough J Wade. Another of those no, no, yesss types.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our PG's are a combined 2/12 with 2 assists to 4 turnovers. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our PG's have stunk it up tonight. 2-12 between the two of them to go along with 4 turnovers to only 2 assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, WC, the exact same post...and you beat me to it  :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Bogut...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bogut with the biggest airballed free throw I may have ever seen :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pullup J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 stops in a row and we cant capitalize. Turn the ball over after one of them and allow two tip ins by Bogut, the 2nd of which he finishes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 3/3 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There it is


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiio 333333333333oooooooooo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rio for 33333

Lebron with 3 straight assists to put this game away


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love watching this team

I ****ing love it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Lebron and Bosh all out now. They each had it going tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Something about this game made it a snoozefest even though it was competitive most of the way. Glad to get the W though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-89

7 in a row! 19 of 20.

Great way to be heading out to the longest road trip of the season.

Wade with 17 in the 4th. POTG for me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had we played decently in that Mavs game, this could be a 20-game win-streak


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Wade POTG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade = POTG for sure, though LeBron was nice and had some big assists


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was a little boring because both teams were under 45% shooting for most of the game and then you add in the 71 combined free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We dog Mario a lot here, but he is making big 4th quarter shots in almost every close game we have.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It was a little boring because both teams were under 45% shooting for most of the game and then you add in the 71 combined free throws.


I think you nailed it. Too many whistles.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Wade was big when it counted most. POTG.

That Dallas game still pisses me off. This should be a 20 game win streak...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I might download this game just to make a gif of that House, Wade, Lebron and Bosh karate thing they apparently do before each game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade: POTG

Good games from Lebron and Bosh as well. Dampier did work. Solid win. Too many fouls in the second quarter though. Good grief. I thought the game was never going to end.

Our ball movement was pretty consistently great throughout the game. We put up 100+ on what is arguably the third best defense in the NBA, in a pretty slow game. That's not too shabby.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Imagine when Miller gets his groove back. The offensive will be smooth.

Does anyone else kinda like the fact that the home crowd here saves its "MVP!" chants exclusively for Dwyane? May hurt LeBron a little, but it shows we're not as bandwagony as people think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron will get them as well later on in the season, but its still Wade's city.

Did anyone else hear the crowd start chanting when Joel came in? The splatter of "warden" chants get louder with each passing home game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Imagine when Miller gets his groove back. The offensive will be smooth.
> 
> Does anyone else kinda like the fact that the home crowd here saves its "MVP!" chants exclusively for Dwyane? May hurt LeBron a little, but it shows we're not as bandwagony as people think.


Although I think chanting MVP in January is ridiculous (no one is worse than Laker/Kobo fans at that,) I think our fans should chant MVP at Wade and Lebron if they are in fact still playing like MVPs down the home stretch. They should also start chanting "Underrated" when Bosh gets to the foul line.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good win team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did 'The Warden' nickname begin on this forum? I feel like it did!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Nah, Dan Lebatard started it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good to see we got two wins whilst I was away on holiday. 

I don't feel like skimming through threads, so can someone tell me as I just watched the highlights, why was LeBron's headband and Bosh's sweatband blue?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Good to see we got two wins whilst I was away on holiday.
> 
> I don't feel like skimming through threads, so can someone tell me as I just watched the highlights, why was LeBron's headband and Bosh's sweatband blue?


Somebody mixed up the color load and the white load so the headbands got javexed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Good to see we got two wins whilst I was away on holiday.
> 
> I don't feel like skimming through threads, so can someone tell me as I just watched the highlights, why was LeBron's headband and Bosh's sweatband blue?


League wide NBA FIT promotion.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Good win team


Don't remember this post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Wish we beat Dallas, that 20 win streak would've been insane


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We still have a shot to make a 20 win streak


----------

